# 17 year old looking to gain weight fast



## Niall7 (Jul 28, 2018)

Hello I'm 17 years old and I go to the gym with two friends who are both roughly the same size and lifting a lot heavier than me. I have done a bmr calculator and it basically said I need to eat 3000+ calories to put on weight and I have been eating just over 3000 a day for a 2 months and training 5 days a week and have not seen any change is there anything I can take to give a boost in mass and strength? Thanks


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

If you've seen no change in composition with 3000 calories, add more in, go up another 200 or so, even upto 3500 and see what happens.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Fast weight gain would not be good as this would mean fat gain.

Are you gaining weight eating 3000 kcal per day?

What is your training like and are you making some progress?

In terms of comparisons with your friends, bear in mind that genetic difference between people mean that some will gain muscle more easily than others.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Eat more food then obviously.... Ffs

It's quite simple... Food is the key to getting bigger or smaller. Not gaining? Eat more food


----------



## Niall7 (Jul 28, 2018)

I'll gain weight one week and then next week I'll lose it but I'll eat the same

and my training is:

Monday: Chest, Tris, Abs

Tuesday: Back, Bis

Wednesday: Legs

Thursday: Shoulders, Abs

Friday: Arms


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

get a backpack fill it with bricks and then wear it


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

eat 4000 calories for a month would give you weight gain fast


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

orangeandpears said:


> eat 4000 calories for a month would give you weight gain fast


 4000 calories isn't actually that much for people with fast metabolisms


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Talk to me if you want to gain weight I'm really good at it. All I do is eat cake all day and I'll put tones of weight on. I'm seriously gifted with putting weight on...... or is it because I just like cake to much? I don't know I'm confused now. Who are you? Don't ever talk to me again


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Niall7 said:


> Hello I'm 17 years old and I go to the gym with two friends who are both roughly the same size and lifting a lot heavier than me. I have done a bmr calculator and it basically said I need to eat 3000+ calories to put on weight and I have been eating just over 3000 a day for a 2 months and training 5 days a week and have not seen any change is there anything I can take to give a boost in mass and strength? Thanks


 It would be unusual for someone your age to be low on testosterone and I'm not saying you are. Perhaps you have changed and looking in the mirror every day has skewed your judgement. If you managed to take a photo of yourself before you started training as many do, compare it to yourself now, I reckon you may be surprised.


----------



## Gabebd1985 (Jun 13, 2017)

Don't take testosterone at your age, your way too young. Oats, break past 3000 and hit 4000 with the power of two extra meals a day of pure oats with honey.


----------



## Stinking Dylan (Dec 12, 2018)

Your routine has four upper body days and one lower.

4000 cals and squat every other day. Drop the arm day, pointless, especially if trying to gain size.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Niall7 said:


> I'll gain weight one week and then next week I'll lose it but I'll eat the same
> 
> and my training is:
> 
> ...


 I think there's more research to advocate full body over a split like this. It allows higher frequency which is a good thing from the point of view of forcing adaption. Working each muscle once a week isn't enough, needs to be twice a week so you either need to do a two day split of some type or crack on with full body.

How are you performing the reps? A slow eccentric is always best, like 4 seconds. Full ROM is not always better for your working sets either from the POV of hypertrophy. Use whichever ROM keeps the most tension on the muscle belly. Other than that keep in mind the muscles you're trying to work with each exercise. If you let other muscles assist too much the result is the one you wanna work won't be stressed enough to adapt. A good example of this are pulldowns/ pullups and rows- the elbow can take over a lot; if your arms are getting totally blasted from pulling exercises like these you aren't doing them right and won't see much torso development.


----------

